
Pokevision: An Open Letter to John Hanke and Niantic - xsegfault
https://medium.com/@yangcliu/an-open-letter-to-john-hanke-niantic-6a32325b67a8
======
minimaxir
Note: author is main developer of Pokevision, which was shut down after API
changes by Niantic.

